# southern NH group seeking new players.



## JamesDJarvis (Dec 13, 2005)

NH group of players seeking new players.  We play Tuesday or Wednesday nights.  
Southern NH, off 93 on Mass border. We've been playing on weeknight liek this for 9 or so years, some of us have been playing together for over 25 years.

Average age is well into 30's but any adult, and adult with teen are okay.  Psycho-crunch heads will be unhappy so will am-theatre wanna-bes, anyone who likes playing  classic dungeon crawls and sometimes western gunfight or post-apocalyptic scavenging might find a group they want to stick with. The host is a Dad with two school children and a cat.


----------

